# Herf in Clinton Twp, Michigan



## Damon (Sep 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody would be interested in attending a HERF in clinton twp., mi? I am in the initial planning stages, but what I am thinking is a monthly herf at a local bar that allows cigar smoking, since I am not aware of any cigar stores in the area that are "truly cigar stores". My thought would be that everyone bring two cigars one to smoke and one to share, that way the herf would only last a few hours, since everyone tends to be very busy these days.

Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Welcome to the board Damon! We have local Detroit Herfs every few months, but we tend to have them downtown, as it is centrally located for our Canadian BOTL/SOTLs. You are always more than welcome to attend. They occur every 4 months or so, as monthly seems to be too close together. Also, we used to meet up at Smokers Outlet in Roseville (10mile and Kelly) and smoke together. They have a small lounge with seating for 6-7 people and a flat panel TV with satellite cable. Their selection and prices aren't too bad.


----------

